# Iranian hospital for giving birth ?!



## smeghead01 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear ladies/ gents , I am 12 weeks pregnant, high risk ... and exploring my options on not too pricey hospitals in Dubai for delivery as heard you need to register early.

Iranian and Latifa hospitals are similar prices .Only issue is that Latifa has closed NICU for not- known how long 

Have any of you had experince with Iranian hospital , quality , hygiene , well equipped for dealing with complications etc ? and have been refered to D r Raoufi in iranian hospital. do you know her? 

BTW, is it mandatory to have antenatal package with the hospital you plan to deliver in or you can just register for delivery and have your antenatal doctor independantly ?!

any answers would be great help ...many thanks
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NinaN (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope you are well.

I have given birth to my first baby at Medcare hospital and they're fantastic.

My second one..(low lying placenta) I was in a public hospital from 18 weeks to 22 weeks coz of non stop bleeding and the worst month of my life.. I was there coz of the incubator for as young as 24 weeks.. I GAVE BIRTH ALONE in the hospital! With my underwear on while my husband was going in and out of the room begging for someone to attend to me..

If its really a complicated pregnancy, just go home..

Because only public hospitals here has the incubator for really premature babies and from what I've seen for a month there.. Miscarriage for them is nothing. It's not their body and not their child.

Take care.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your limited choices.

As far as I know the doctors in Iranian hospital are top grade doctors, facility is clean but I am not sure about their service.
They have ICu and CCU and they are capable of seeing emergencies, however I am not sure about neonatal care unit. Best thing you can do is to go and see their facility and speak to the doctor directly.
One thing that you may want to know is that if the rooms are shared, your husband may not be able to walk in and out freely.


----------



## negmo (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, I have 2 small kids, 20 months and 5 months. We are covered by insurance throw my husbands job. Alico. It's covering all private hospitals etc. including very super famous and expensive American hospital. As everyone know children are the most precious you will have and dr. Afsharian the pediatric at Iranian hospital. Neonatologist is the only dr. I would trust my kids with. Yes it's crowded. Yes it's noisy. But I take all the things that you have with public hospitals just to make sure my kids would see dr. Afsharian. I hope this was some help. Dr Raofi is a very good dr. As well. But I just wanted to make sure to give you confidence with the pediatric.


----------

